# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  Arduino: Ξεκίνημα

## thelegr

Καλησπερα...

Ενδιαφέρομαι να αγορασω ενα Arduino Duemilienove για να δημιουργίσω τα δικά μου γκατζετακια...
Εκτος ομως απο το οτι δεν ξερω να προγραμματιζω και πολυ καλα (εως και καθολου θα ελεγα...) δεν γνορίζω που μπορω να βρω μεγαλη γκαμα Shields  σε λογικες τιμες, γιατι με τις τημες που εχει το BuyArobot.gr.......(ελπιζω να καταλαβατε...)
Η Βοηθεια που μπωρειτε να μου δωσετε, εκτος απο ενα Link με Shields, ειναι να με "μυησετε" στην C Γλωσσα προγραμματισμου (καποια βασικα πραγματα, μην φανταστειτε τιποτα περιπλοκο...)

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Radiometer

δες τα παρακατω

http://hlektronika.gr/forum/showthre...hlight=Arduino
http://hlektronika.gr/forum/showthre...hlight=Arduino

 :Smile:

----------


## dikos

Με 20.23 ευρώ, σου έρχετε σε δύο μέρες και είναι ακριβό; http://66.147.242.188/~buyarobo/inde...mart&Itemid=53

----------


## thelegr

> Με 20.23 ευρώ, σου έρχετε σε δύο μέρες και είναι ακριβό; http://66.147.242.188/~buyarobo/inde...mart&Itemid=53



Ενδιαφέρομαι μονο για το ArduinoDuemilanove και όχι για άλλο μοντέλο

----------


## eposa

εγώ αγόρασα ένα πακετάκι από εδώ
http://www.e-lioness.com/catalog/ind...products_id=10

Αυτό το πακέτο μέσα έχει και breadboard, αντιστάσεις , πυκνωτές και άλλα, που θα σου χρειαστούν για να κάνεις τα πρώτα σου βήματα.

Το κατάστημα αυτό είναι στην ισπανία,οπότε δεν πληρώνεις τελωνείο.
Μπορείς να αγοράσεις και μόνο το arduino με τιμή περίπου 20 ευρώ(χωρίς έξοδα αποστολής)
Αν διαλέξεις να σου έρθει με UPS (courier) τότε θές κανά 30 ευρώ επιπλέον για έξοδα αποστολής. Με ταχυδρομείο νομίζω είναι κοντά στα 12 ευρώ.
Μπορείς να βάλεις πράγματα στο καλάθι και μετά να πατήσεις estimate shipping οπότε θα δείς τι επιλογές έχεις για αποστολή και πόσο θα κοστίσει.

Τώρα για το κομμάτι του προγραμματισμού δεν ξέρω να σου πώ και πολλά πράγματα, αλλά δες αυτό το βιβλίο μήπως σε βοηθήσει στο ξεκίνημα
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Getting-Started-Arduino-Make-Projects/dp/0596155514/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1251531332&sr=8-1"]Amazon.com: Getting Started with Arduino (Make: Projects) (9780596155513): Massimo Banzi: Books[/ame]
το έχει γράψει ένας από τους δημιουργούς του arduino και είναι για πολύ αρχάριους.
Αν κάνεις ένα search στο νετ μπορείς να βρείς και το βιβλίο ηλεκτρονική μορφή.

edit:
Να προσθέσω κάτι και για το buyarobot.gr που αναφέρατε πιο πάνω για τις τιμές του. Καταρχήν δεν το γνωρίζω το κατάστημα ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ, απλώς μια παρατήρηση θα κάνω.Έχει το arduinοDuemilanove στην τιμή των 30 ευρώ. Το κόστος του arduino από εξωτερικό είναι 22 ευρώ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΠΑ. Άρα βάζοντας και το ΦΠΑ πάει σίγουρα 25 με 26 ευρώ.Οπότε δεν βλέπω το κακό να το αγοράσει κάποιος από εκεί γιατί, αφού το ship γίνετε από ελλάδα θα έχει και μικρότερα έξοδα αποστολής, οπότε θα του έρθει περίπου στα ίδια με το να το αγοράσει από έξω.Βέβαια μπορεί και να σκέφτομαι κάτι λάθος αλλά όποιος θέλει ας με διορθώσει.
(όπως είπα δεν έχω καμία σχέση με το κατάστημα, ούτε ξέρω πώς βγάζει τις τιμές του, απλώς μια λογική παρατήση έκανα)

----------


## cspetr

Ενδιαφερομαι κι εγω να αγορασω ενα arduino duemilanove και ψαχνοντας στο ebay ειδα σε καποια γραφουν    -20PU. Ξερετε τι σημαινει το -20PU? 
Χρειαζεται να προσεξω καποια αλλη λεπτομερεια στην περιγραφη του προιοντος?

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν εχουν κατι το επιπλεον αν εννοεις αυτο. 

Το 20PU ειναι απλα απο τον τυπο του μικροελεγκτη, 20MHz μεγιστη συχνοτητα λειτουργιας, DIP συσκευασια χωρις μολυβδο.

Νομιζω ολα τα duemilanove εχουν atmega 168 ή 328 σε DIP οποτε και να μην το γραφουν δεν μπορει να ειναι διαφορετικο.

----------


## cspetr

> Δεν εχουν κατι το επιπλεον αν εννοεις αυτο.



Αυτο ακριβως εννοουσα.

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ .Τελικα παρηγγειλα αυτο
http://cgi.ebay.com/Arduino-Duemilan...item2eaa5d8e40

----------


## phevtron

έχω μια απορία που μάλλον παραθέτω σε λάθος άρθρο, αλλά εάν κάποιος έχει την καλοσύνη να απαντήσει θα ήταν πολύ ευγενικό απο μέρους του, μετά τον προγραμματισμό  θα μπορούσα να βγάλω το τσιπ και να το χρησιμοποιήσω χωρίς την πλακέτα?

----------


## tasosmos

Ναι, αρκει προφανως να βαλεις τα απαραιτητα για την λειτουργια του.

----------


## herctrap

χρειαζεσαι εναν κρυσταλλο 

εκτος και αν κανεις αυτο που κανω εγω 
http://arduino.cc/en/Tutorial/ArduinoToBreadboard

αλλα τοτε θες προγραμματιστη ή ενα δευτερο chip

----------


## dalai

αυτα ειναι τα απαραιτητα. 
http://arduino.cc/en/Main/Standalone

----------


## phevtron

αφού το προγραμματίσω βάζω τα περιφερειακά και συνδέω τα  πινς που δίνουν εντολές...... οκα  :Smile:

----------


## kobi

Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Δεν δημιουργώ νέο θέμα αλλά συνεχίζω αυτό, μιας και εγώ θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα.

Είμαι και εγώ ένας από αυτούς που τόσα χρόνια κάνουμε ηλεκτρονικά κ ψηφιακά κυκλώματα αλλά θέλουμε να πάμε ένα βήμα παρακάτω μιας και η τεχνολογία προχωράει ραγδαία. Όλα ξεκινούν όταν έπεσαν στα χέρια μου κάτι dot matrix LED και μου μπήκε η ιδέα να τα κάνω να δουλέψουν! Προφανώς και δεν θα καταφέρω να τα δουλέψω σύντομα αλλά μετά από εβδομάδες - μήνες θα το ήθελα πολύ. Ο στόχος μου είναι να ενόσω πολλά μαζί και να γράφω ένα μήνυμα σε ένα πληκτρολόγιο και αυτό στη συνέχεια να το αναπαράγει. Δεν ξέρω αν το arduino είναι ένας εύκολος τρόπος για να το πετύχω. 

Μιας και θέλω πάρα πολύ δρόμο μέχρι να φτάσω εκεί, θέλω να μου δώσετε τα φώτα σας έτσι ώστε να μπορέσω να κάνω δημιουργία το στόχο μου.

 Να ενημερώσω ότι ξεκινάω από το μηδέν και να ευχαριστήσω όποιον έχει το κουράγιο και τη θέληση να με βοηθήσει!

----------


## agis68

το arduino πράγματι είναι οτι πρέπει για LED Display και Message runner εφαρμογή. Θα βρεις και ετοιμα τoν προγραμματισμό στο Net (αρκει να αλλάξεις παραμέτρους για τις λέξεις που θέλεις εσύ)


https://www.google.gr/#hl=el&tbo=d&o...w=1280&bih=642

----------


## kobi

Άρα για ξεκίνημα τι μου προτείνεις? Καταρχήν να πάρω το arduino? Ποιο? Γιατί? απο πού? E-bay?

----------


## kobi

Καμία βοήθεια κανείς που ξέρει από αυτά….

----------


## stavros_97s

Όποιος ασχολείται με Arduino, πρέπει να δει αυτό το φανταστικό εργαλείο *Ardublock*

----------

agis68 (16-03-13)

----------


## tommas

stavro αν καταλαβα καλα αυτο το προγραμμα ειναι κατι σαν compiler; δηλαδη του "φτιαχνεις" τον κωδικα στο Ardublock με τα σχηματακια και μετα το φορτωνει στο Arduino με την μορφη που μπορει και το διαβαζει το Arduino; ενδιαφερον φαινεται...ευχαριστω που το μοιραστηκες.

----------


## stavros_97s

Tom πολύ σωστά κατάλαβες...

----------


## kobi

Για αρχή λογικά θα πρέπει να πάρω το arduino. Βρήκα αυτά. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Screw-Shield...item3a7b35218d , 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNO-ATMEGA-3...item2a22dd75af , 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNO-ATMEGA328-ATMEGA16U2-Controller-Board-FOR-ARDUINOs-IDE-Compatible-/290808383242?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b587  c70a , 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Arduino-...item337e4a582f , 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Arduino-UNO-...item2c6ba863ea

Δεν ξέρω τι είναι καλό, ποιο κάνει και ποιο είναι μάπα…. Γι αυτό ζητάω την βοήθειά σας. Να μου πείτε κάποια πράγματα να με βοηθήσετε έτσι ώστε να καταλάβω και εγώ και να μη πάω και αγοράσω κάτι που τελικά θα μου είναι άχρηστο γιατί δεν θα μπορώ να το δουλέψω….

----------


## stavros_97s

Παιδεία αφού υπάρχει η δυνατότητα παραγκελίας από Ελλάδα γιατί μπλέκεστε με ebay;
Πάρε από το Grobotonics, δοκιμασμένο!

----------


## kobi

Σταύρο το θέμα μου δεν είναι τόσο από πού θα το πάρω αλλά τι να πάρω και πως θα το λειτουργήσω μιας και δεν ξέρω από προγραμματισμό….!

----------


## stavros_97s

Ωραία και εγώ χωρίς να γνωρίζω προγραμματισμό πήρα ένα Arduino uno οπού σου προτείνω να πάρεις και εσύ!Α, σου προτείνω να πάρεις κάποιο κιτ μπορεί να σου βγει 50€ παραπάνω αλλά πιστεψέμαι αξίζει πραγματικά!

----------


## kobi

Αυτά που έδειξα παραπάνω είναι arduino uno αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Μερικά πρέπει να είναι μούφα και μερικά αυθεντικά? Δεν γνωρίζω…. Τι μου προτείνεις εσύ? Μιας και εσύ ξεκίνησες από το ‘μηδέν’ στον προγραμματισμό θέλω να μου πεις και σε εμένα τι να κάνω, πώς να προχωρήσω έτσι ώστε να φτάσω σε ένα σημείο έτσι ώστε να λειτουργήω τα Led matrix. Αν εννοείς kit κάποιο που περιέχει περιφερειακά εξαρτήματα (αντιστάσεις, πυκνωτές, διακόπτες κλπ) αυτά υπάρχουν σε αφθονία.

----------


## rch

> Σταύρο το θέμα μου δεν είναι τόσο από πού θα το πάρω αλλά τι να πάρω και πως θα το λειτουργήσω μιας και δεν ξέρω από προγραμματισμό….!



Πάρε τον DUE φρέσκο φρέσκο πράμα με 32μπιτο επεξεργαστή !
Σιγά σιγά θα κατεβάσεις βιβλία είτε για τον αρντουίνο που έχει βασικά παραδείγματα, είτε για κάποια συγκεκριμένη γλ προγραμματισμού και θα δεις στη συνέχεια αν τα πιάνεις.
Πάντως γνώμη μου, δοκίμασέ το και δεν θα χάσεις, το πολύ πολύ να τον πουλήσεις μετά.

*edit




> Αυτά  που έδειξα παραπάνω είναι arduino uno αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Μερικά πρέπει  να είναι μούφα και μερικά αυθεντικά? Δεν γνωρίζω…. Τι μου προτείνεις  εσύ? Μιας και εσύ ξεκίνησες από το ‘μηδέν’ στον προγραμματισμό θέλω να  μου πεις και σε εμένα τι να κάνω, πώς να προχωρήσω έτσι ώστε να φτάσω σε  ένα σημείο έτσι ώστε να λειτουργήω τα Led matrix. Αν εννοείς kit κάποιο  που περιέχει περιφερειακά εξαρτήματα (αντιστάσεις, πυκνωτές, διακόπτες  κλπ) αυτά υπάρχουν σε αφθονία.



Θα πας πρώτα εδώ http://playground.arduino.cc/Main/DirectDriveLEDMatrix
μετά http://playground.arduino.cc/Main/LEDMatrix
και είσαι έτοιμος.

----------


## stavros_97s

Λοιπόν :
1)Παρακολούθεισαι αυτήν την σειρά Arduino tutorials!
2)Πάρε το uno!
3)Ξεκίνα να κανείς project από την LIbrary και παράληλα κοίτα τα αντίστοιχα Referens!
4)Μέσα σε μια το μέγιστο δυο βδομάδες θα κάνεις παπάδες!!! :Biggrin: 


Συμβουλές:
Όταν θες να κάνεις κάτι και δεν σου βγαίνει ο κώδικας googlare και καλό είναι να ψάχνεις και στο instructbles!

----------


## kobi

Σταύρο πολύ ωραία τα λες! Σε 2 βδομάδες θα γράφω και κώδικα????? Μακάρι αλλά μου φαίνεται δύσκολο. Τέλος πάντων για όλα υπάρχει μια αρχή!!!! Και όπως λένε, ‘κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη’. Θα κάνω αυτά που μου είπες κα όταν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα θα ξαναεπανέρχομαι εδώ για βοήθεια!

Για αρχή όπως είπαμε αγοράζω αυτό? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Screw-Shield-Screwshield-Expansion-Board-For-Arduino-UNO-Duemilanove-/251175182942?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3a7b3  5225e

----------


## chrisrer

Καλησπερα, τι ειναι το arduino και τι μπορουμε να φτιαξουμε με αυτο?

----------


## stavros_97s

Βασίλη καθόλου δύσκολο, μην περιμένεις τρελά πράγματα, αλλά γιατί και όχι αν googlaris καλά κάνεις τα *ΠΑΝΤΑ!
*Αυτό το shed πολύ χρήσιμο γιατί μετά από πολύ χρήση κάποια pin δεν κάνουν καλή επαφή.
Και βέβαια αν δεν έχεις, jumper wires είναι τρομερά!

Καλή αρχή!

----------


## stavros_97s

> ,    arduino       ?



     (    ):


   Arduino?
* Arduino!*

----------


## chrisrer

arduino

----------


## rch

> !  2     ?????     .       !!!!   ,    .                !
> 
>      ? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Screw-Shield-Screwshield-Expansion-Board-For-Arduino-UNO-Duemilanove-/251175182942?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3a7b3  5225e



      .

----------


## nikknikk4

http://www.internetnow.gr/agora/ardu...atmega328.html

http://citistore.gr/arduino-uno-rev3.html#.UQXFvx1g-5I

http://www.why.gr/#/state/itemCard/I...language/el_GR


*Ebay*     …    !

http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/New-Late...172214201/item

Breadboard Jumper Wires    
http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/65x-Brea...833015995/item


       .
*Getting started with Arduino
* .. o net...

----------


## stavros_97s

> .



     Arduino?
   screwshied   Arduino!

----------


## kobi

! 
     ? 
         ? 
   ?

----------


## tasosmos

/  arduino  .

----------


## stavros_97s

,     Arduino!
Arduino ScrewShied    Arduino.A       ScrewShied!
Arduino!

----------


## kobi

…  ….           arduino!
       :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221172214201?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2F  i.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D2211722  14201%26_rdc%3D1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Screw-Shield-Screwshield-Expansion-Board-For-Arduino-UNO-Duemilanove-/251175182942?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3a7b3  5225e

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Male-to-Male-Solderless-Flexible-Breadboard-Jumper-Cable-Wires-For-Arduino-65Pcs-/170822893854?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c5d6  811e

----------


## stavros_97s

!

----------


## kobi

Να σε καλά Σταύρο! Μέχρι να έρθουν θα ξεκινήσω να παρακολουθώ τα βίντεο που μου πρότεινες!!! Και έχε ο θεός…

----------


## kobi

Καλημέρα και πάλι! 
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποια είναι η διαφορά ανάμεσα στον ATMEGA16U2 και τον ATMEGA8U2? 
Παίζει κάποιο ρόλο σε εξόδους, ταχύτητα ή κάτι άλλο? Για το arduino είναι και τα δυο ίδια?

----------


## manolena

Μα, για αυτό ο καλός Θεός μας έδωσε το Google και τα πληκτρολόγια...  :Wink: 

Απο τη σελίδα 4, του επίσημου datasheet της Atmel:





> The *ATmega8U2*/*16U2*/32U2 provides the following features: *8K*/*16K*/32K Bytes of In-System Programmable Flash with Read-While-Write capabilities, *512*/*512*/1024 Bytes EEPROM, *512*/*512*/1024 SRAM, 22 general purpose I/O lines, 32 general purpose working registers, two flexible Timer/Counters with compare modes and PWM, one USART, a programmable Watchdog Timer with Internal Oscillator, an SPI serial port, debugWIRE interface, also used for accessing the On-chip Debug system and programming and five software selectable power saving modes. The Idle mode stops the CPU while allowing the SRAM, Timer/Counters, SPI port, and interrupt system to continue functioning. The Power-down mode saves the register contents but freezes the Oscillator, disabling all other chip functions until the next interrupt or Hardware Reset. In Standby mode, the Crystal/Resonator Oscillator is running while the rest of the device is sleeping. This allows very fast start-up combined with low power consumption. In Extended Standby mode, the main Oscillator continues to run.



http://www.atmel.com/Images/doc7799.pdf

----------


## kobi

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο για την απάντηση σου. Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω πολλά (καθόλου θα έλεγα) από προγραμματισμό θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν αλλάζει κάτι όσον αφορά την επικοινωνία με τον υπολογιστή. Ο 16 είναι πιο γρήγορος δηλαδή?

----------


## tasosmos

Οχι, οπως λεει στο παραπανω κειμενο απλα εχει μεγαλυτερη μνημη flash, κατα τα αλλα ειναι ολοιδιοι.

----------


## kobi

Όταν λέμε μεγαλύτερη μνήμη εννοούμε ότι μπορείς να γράψεις μεγαλύτερο κώδικα? Να κατασκευάσεις ένα project που χρειάζεται περισσότερες εντολές?

----------


## tasosmos

Χοντρικα ναι.

Βασικα γι αρχη θα ελεγα να μην βουτηξεις κατευθειαν σε avr με ενσωματωμενο usb controller, καλυτερα να συνδεεις με το πισι μεσω σειριακης που ειναι πιο απλο.

----------


## kobi

Μ….. και ποιο λιανά Τάσο….?ο ποιητής τι θέλει να πει?

----------


## dimpet

Καλό το Arduino δε λέω αλλά καλό είναι να διαβάσει κάποιος και κανα data sheet απο κανα μικροελεγκτή για να καταλάβει λίγο καλύτερα τι παίζει...

----------


## manolena

Μπορεί να μελετήσει τον ίδιο τον μ/ε εκτός πλατφόρμας Arduino αλλά με αναφορά σε αυτόν και να καταλάβει αρκετά πράγματα για το πως μπορεί
κάποιος να αναπτύξει μια εφαρμογή αυτόνομα χωρίς να έχει το "καλούπι" του Arduino. Αυτό έκανα κι εγώ, σχετικά νωρίς και τώρα μπορώ να κάνω
πολλά πράγματα χωρίς δέσμευση με πλακέτες και shields Arduino. Και όντως, αν έχεις στο μυαλό σου κάτι ξεχωριστό, αξίζει να το κάνεις έτσι.
Αλλά, πάλι, θέλει αρκετό διάβασμα. Δες την υπογραφή μου απο κάτω και θα καταλάβεις...

----------


## manolena

> Μ….. και ποιο λιανά Τάσο….?ο ποιητής τι θέλει να πει?



Αυτό που λέει ο Τάσος είναι πως μπορείς να έχεις μια εφαρμογή που θα συνδέεται με τον υπολογιστή σου μέσω ενός USB σε σειριακό μετατροπέα και όχι μια εφαρμογή
με μ/ε που έχει ενσωματωμένο κώδικα διαχείρησης USB bus. Η διαφορά στη μια περίπτωση είναι πως όλη τη διαχείρηση την αναλαμβάνει ένα ειδικό ολοκληρωμένο 
(το FT232 συνήθως) και εσύ προγραμματίζεις τον κώδικα που γράφεις μέσω USB, αλλά και μιλάς με το PC με απλές εντολές της μορφής *Serial.print(), Serial.read(int)*
(βλέπε και http://arduino.cc/en/Serial/read), ενώ στην άλλη, πρέπει να αναπτύξεις εσύ κώδικα διαχείρησης εντολών απο το PC, πράγμα αρκετά πιο δύσκολο. 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, σου προτείνω να χαλάσεις κάμποσα μεροκάματα διαβάζοντας τη σελίδα του Arduino αλλά και άλλες σχετικές με αυτό σελίδες και θα καταλάβεις
πάρα πολλά.

----------


## kobi

Καλησπέρα σας! 
Μετά από κάμποσοκαιρό μάζεψα τα υλικά που λογικά θα μου χρειαστούν για το project που θέλω να κάνω με το κινούμενο μήνυμα.
 Κάποια Led Matrix Comon Anode, 74HC595 ULN2003 και το arduino. Ξεκίνησανα κάνω διάφορες εφαρμογές από τη βιβλιοθήκη χωρίς ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα. Τώρα σιγάσιγά θέλω να ξεκινήσω με τη βοήθειά σας την κατασκευή και συγγραφή του project που θέλω να κατασκευάσω. 
Κάθε βοήθεια σίγουρα θα με πάειένα βήμα παραπέρα μέχρι την τελειοποίησή του. 
Να σας ευχαριστώ για την πολύτιμηβοήθειά σας!

----------


## kobi

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! 
Ψάχνοντας γιακυκλώματα και κωδικούς βρήκα αυτό : http://tecnomelque.blogspot.gr/2011/04/arduino-8x8-leds.html. το κατασκεύασα και δουλεύει κανονικά! Αυτό που θέλω να κάνω είναι να τοποθετήσωδυο ή και περισσότερα DOT MATRIX έτσιώστε να φαίνονται περισσότερα από ένα γράμματα. Σίγουρα θα χρειαστεί ναχρησιμοποιήσω κάποια από τα παραπάνω ολοκληρωμένα. Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας έτσιώστε να μπορέσω να το κάνω πραγματικότητα!

----------


## kobi

Καμία ιδέα παιδιά...?

----------


## manolena

http://g33k.blogspot.gr/2010/02/ardu...atrix.html?m=1

http://arduino.cc/forum/index.php/topic,8672.0.html

----------


## kobi

Μάνο καλησπέρα! Καταρχήν νασε ευχαριστήσω για την άμεση απάντησή σου. Κοίταξα λίγο τις σελίδες που μου είπεςκαι έχω κάποιες απορίες (όχι που δεν θα είχα)!

Χρησιμοποιεί TPIC6C595. εγώαντί για αυτό μπορώ να βάλω ένα 74hc595 σε σειρά με ένα ULN2003?

Βρήκα επίσης κάποιο κώδικααλλά όταν κάνω έλεγχο σε αυτόν μου βγάζει λάθη!

 Το έχεις κατασκευάσει?

----------


## manolena

Η διαφορά μεταξύ ενός TPIC6C595 και ενός 74HC595 είναι η δυνατότητα παροχής ρεύματος σε κάθε έξοδο που για το πρώτο 
είναι 250mA στα 7V και με δυνατότητα sink current (απορρόφηση ρεύματος) στα 100mA και για το δεύτερο είναι 25mA στα 7V. 
Αυτό σημαίνει πως με ένα TPIC6C595 μπορείς να οδηγήσεις ολόκληρη κολώνα (column) απο LED και σε high current, ενώ με το
74HC595 μπορείς να οδηγήσεις το πολύ τα segments ενός 7seg LED display. Με βάση αυτά που έχεις, θα πρέπει να οδηγήσεις
το matrix με driver τύπου ULN2003 (darlington array) για να ενισχύσεις το ρεύμα που χρειάζεται το matrix.

Δεν έχω κατασκευάσει κάτι παρόμοιο, αλλά δεν νομίζω απο αυτά που γράφουν εκεί οι τύποι να είναι δύκολο στην κατασκευή
εκτός απο τον αριθμό των κολλήσεων. Αν θέλεις, πές μας σε ποιόν κώδικα βρίσκεις τα λάθη.

Υπάρχει ο φίλος *acmilangr*  που ασχολείται αν δεν κάνω λάθος με φωτεινές επιγραφές LED. Πιστεύω πως όλο και κάτι παραπάνω
θα ξέρει για τέτοιες κατασκευές.

----------


## kobi

Μάνο σήμερα μελίγο πιο ξεκάθαρο μυαλό αντέγραψα τον δεύτερο κώδικα που δίνει και δεν μου έβγαλεπρόβλημα. Τώρα θα πρέπει να κατασκευάσω το κύκλωμα για να αρχίσω τονπειραματισμό! Και εγώ σκέφτηκα 74hc595 σε σειρά με ULN2003. λογικά το κύκλωμα που θα κατασκευάσω θα είναι αυτό:  http://www.google.gr/imgres?q=74hc595&hl=el&sa=X&biw=1440&bih=708&tbm=i  sch&tbnid=CXd7Vkhtn0SkCM:&imgrefurl=http://www.electro-tech-online.com/datasheets-manuals-parts/33675-how-much-current-can-you-draw-all-outputs-driven-74hc595.html&docid=4WbskXrpxRuzBM&imgurl=http://static.electro-tech-online.com/imgcache/4316-14_1194402379.gif&w=982&h=296&ei=47NSUZrREcjntQaB7  4CwBQ&zoom=1&ved=1t:3588,r:8,s:0,i:103&iact=rc&dur  =561&page=1&tbnh=94&tbnw=314&start=0&ndsp=17&tx=15  0&ty=67, μόνο που θα αλλάξω τη θέση του 2003 που θα πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί-τοποθετηθούνστην κάθοδο των dotatrix.

----------


## kobi

Καλημέρα και πάλι! 
Έκανα ένα σχεδιάγραμμα με τοπώς πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να τοποθετηθούν τα εξαρτήματα. Να αναφέρω ότι αντί γιαTPIC6C595θα χρησιμοποιήσω συστοιχία 74HC595 και ULN2003 (όχι 2803 όπως δείχνει το σχέδιο).

Η συνδεσμολογία πιστεύετε ότιείναι σωστή?

Αντιστάσεις περιορισμού πούθα βάλω? Στο μπλε ή το κόκκινο κουτί?

Τροφοδοσία των ολοκληρωμένων  από εξωτερική πηγή 5V ή μέσω του +5V του arduino?d.jpg

----------


## manolena

Επειδή όπως είπα δεν έχω πρόταιρη εμπειρία για τέτοιου είδους κυκλώματα, σε αυτό εδώ:

http://embedded-lab.com/blog/wp-cont..._ScrollLED.jpg 

που είναι κάτι παρόμοιο (εκτός απο την οδήγηση με το 4017 που εσύ θα κάνεις με 595),
οι αντιστάσεις μπαίνουν στην πλευρά των shift registers. Την τροφοδοσία επ' ουδενί να μην
την δώσεις απο τον Arduino, δεν θα αντέξει. Φτιάξε ένα εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό με κοινή
γείωση στον Arduino για τα dot matrices.

Έχω την εντύπωση όμως πως αντί του ενός 595 αριστερά οτι θα ήταν καλύτερο αν οδηγούσες
τις σειρές με transistor και έβαζες εκεί την αντίσταση ρεύματος:

dot matrix.jpg

http://i448.photobucket.com/albums/q...ngbao_tets.jpg

----------


## acmilangr

Καλησπέρα
Οταν ξεκίνησα να φτιάξω project έψαχνα και εγώ τέτοιους τρόπους για να φτιάξω κυλιόμενες επιγραφές LED. 
kobi ο τρόπος αυτός οδήγησης λέγεται πολύπλεξη (multiplex) η αλλιώς σάρωση. με άλλα λόγια κάθε φορά ανάβει μία σειρά leds πολύ γρήγορα με αποτέλεσμα το μάτι να μην αντιλαμβάνεται ότι ανάβουν οι σειρές διαδοχικά αλλά όλες μαζί ταυτόχρονα.
Ο τρόπος αυτός έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι χρειάζεται πολύ λίγα τσιπάκια που σημαίνει οικονομία.  
Όμως έχει πολλά μειονεκτήματα. καταρχάς η θα έχεις χαμηλότερο φωτισμό (αφού όταν γίνεται σάρωση τα leds ανάβουν σε χρόνο 1/4 1/8 κλπ ανάλογα το μέγεθος των τσίπς που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν) η θα πρέπει να αυξήσεις την ένταση(ma) ώστε να έχεις το ίδιο φωτισμό, όμως τότε τα leds καταπονούνται ιδιαίτερα και χάνουν πολλές ώρες ζωής.Αν θα γίνει αυτό όμως έχεις και τον κίνδυνο μην τυχόν και κολλήσει το πρόγραμμα του μικροελενκτή αφου αυτό θα καταστρέψει αμέσως τα leds που θα μείνουν αναμένα! 
Aλλο ένα αρνητικό μέρος ειναι και ο δυσκολία στον προγραματισμό αφού όπως είπα δεν θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ποτέ delays στον κώδικα αλλά συνεχώς loops. και Τέλος στην επιγραφή υπάρχει πάντα ένα μικρό τρέμουλο (λόγω σκαναρίσματος)

Η άλλη μέθοδος; μπορεί να φαίνεται ακραία αλλα αυτή χρησιμοποιώ εγώ και λέγεται Static.
κάθε led οδηγείται ξεχωριστά απο ενα pin ενός shift register τσιπάκι. δηλαδή όσα leds έχουμε τόσα πόδια χρειαζόμαστε!
το μειονέκτημα εδώ φυσικά ειναι το κόστος...
το πλεονέκτημα; μέγιστος φωτισμός,χωρίς τρέμουλο, μεγάλη διάρκεια ζωής των leds,και πιο εύκολος προγραμματισμός.

πάντως αν είναι να ασχοληθείς με τα dot matrix συνέχισε και μην δώσεις σημασία στα παραπάνω

----------


## kobi

Θωμά καταρχήννα σε ευχαριστήσω για τις σημαντικές πληροφορίες σου. Στο στάδιο που βρίσκομαιαυτή τη στιγμή (αρχή ακόμα), δεν επιδιώκω κάτι το πολύ εξεζητημένο. Ψάχνοντας,βρήκα αυτή τη σελίδα και θέλησα να φτιάξω και εγώ ένα κυλιόμενο μήνυμα. Επειδή βλέπωείσαι ειδικότερος σε αυτή τη συζήτηση θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σου. Ρίξε μια ματιάστα προηγούμενα ποστ μήπως μας διευκολύνεις λίγο. Αυτή τη στιγμή κοιτάμε το κύκλωμα!

----------


## acmilangr

> Καλημέρα και πάλι! 
> Έκανα ένα σχεδιάγραμμα με τοπώς πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να τοποθετηθούν τα εξαρτήματα. Να αναφέρω ότι αντί γιαTPIC6C595θα χρησιμοποιήσω συστοιχία 74HC595 και ULN2003 (όχι 2803 όπως δείχνει το σχέδιο).
> 
> Η συνδεσμολογία πιστεύετε ότιείναι σωστή?
> 
> Αντιστάσεις περιορισμού πούθα βάλω? Στο μπλε ή το κόκκινο κουτί?
> 
> Τροφοδοσία των ολοκληρωμένων  από εξωτερική πηγή 5V ή μέσω του +5V του arduino?Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42523



χμ.. τα ULN σε αυτήν την φωτογραφία νομίζω πως υπάρχουν άσκοπα, αφού σε πολύπλεξη όπως είπα πιο πρίν, ανάβουν μόνο μία σειρά κάθε φορά, επομένως δεν χρειάζεται πολύ ένταση ίσα ίσα όση ένταση χρειάζεται το κάθε led (πχ 20ma), Αντιθέτως χρειάζεσαι περισότερη ισχύ μετα το HC595 που ελένχει κάθε pin μία ολόκληρη γραμμή .(πχ20ma Χ πόσα leds οριζόντια θα βάλεις)

επίσης δεν βλέπω να έχεις βάλει αντιστάσεις. μην τις ξεχάσεις!!!

http://static.electro-tech-online.co...1194402379.gif

αυτό το σχέδιο ειναι πιο σωστό. αν δεν έχεις ULN2003 μπορείς να τα αντικαταστήσεις με transistors

Πόσα module-led θα βάλεις;

----------


## kobi

Το κύκλωμα πουβρήκα και βασίστηκα σε αυτό, μιας και είναι πολύ αρχή για εμένα να προγραμματίσωέτσι όπως θα ήθελα, είναι το εξής:  http://g33k.blogspot.gr/2010/02/arduino-56x8-scrolling-led-matrix.html?m=1. λόγω του ότι στην διάθεσή μου έχω 74hc595, uln2003 και dot matrix common anodeκαι δεν υπάρχουν τα TPIC6C595,προσπαθώ να κάνω κάποιες τροποποιήσεις έτσι ώστε να το κάνω να δουλέψει! Δεκτικόςείμαι σε ότι πεις και κρίνεις σωστό να γίνει, απλώς τα υλικά που υπάρχουν και ηάγνοια κώδικα είναι αυτά που με δεσμεύουν!

----------


## acmilangr

ωραία άκου τι θα κάνεις.
θα βάλεις 7x74HC595 (αντί για το TPIC6C595 που έχει βάλει αυτός χωρίς να υπάρχει λόγος) στα columns και 1 74HC595 για τα rows.
στο 74HC595 που ελένχει τα rows θα βάλεις ενδιάμεσα το ULN2003 για να ενισχυθεί η ένταση. 

και αυτός που δέν έχει βάλει ULN2003 το έκανε λάθος και λογικά θα ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία το 74HC595

----------


## kobi

Θωμά θα κάνωαυτό που μου είπες και θα σου πω τα αποτελέσματα! Μόνο που αντί για το ULN2003 θα πρέπει να βάλω το ULN2803 για τι έχω 8*8 dotmatrix. Αλλιώς μπορώ να βάλω 2 ULN2003 και από το δεύτερο να χρησιμοποιήσωμόνο το ένα IN-OUT?
Και κάτι ακόμα,οι αντιστάσεις κανονικά μετά τα 7,  74hc595?

----------


## acmilangr

ακριβώς. οι αντιστάσεις πάντα πρίν τα leds

----------


## kobi

Καλησπέρα και πάλιπαιδιά! Κατασκεύασα μετά από πολλές ώρες το κύκλωμα που συζητάμε. Να αναφέρω πρώταότι χρησιμοποίησα τα ld788bs-ss22. 74hc595 αντί για τα ΤIP και αντί για το 595 του κυκλώματος έβαλαόπως μου είπε ο Θωμάς ένα 595 και ένα ULN2803 σε σειρά. Οι αντιστάσεις είναι 1ΚΩ

Όταν το σύνδεσαδεν δούλεψε! Έβγαλα το 2803 και σύνδεσα κατευθείαν στο 595. τότε το κύκλωμα δούλεψε.Όχι όμως έτσι ακριβώς όπως το δείχνει. Ο φόντος είναι κόκκινος και τα γράμματασβηστά λεντ. Ακριβώς αντίθετο από ότι θα έπρεπε να βγει… και κάτι ακόμα, γράφομε μικρά και τα βγάζει κεφαλαία και τα γράμματα του πληκτρολογίου δεναντιστοιχούν σε αυτά που εμφανίζονται!!! Πώς μπορούν να λυθούν αυτά τα προβλήματα?Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!!

----------


## kobi

Καλημέρα και πάλιπαιδιά! Σήμερα άρχισα τους πειραματισμούς. Τελικά μπόρεσα και έφτιαξα το πρόβλημαμε τα dotmatrixόπου είχα φωτιζόμενο φόντο και σβηστά γράμματατοποθετώντας σε σειρά σε κάθε ένα από τα 7  74HC595 ένα ULN2803. μιας και ένα ένα τα προβλήματα ξεπερνιούνται. Θέλω την πολύτιμηβοήθειά σας! Πώς γράμματα, νούμερα και σύμβολα μεταφράζονται? Παρακάτω υπάρχει κομμάτικώδικα. Τι συμβολίζουν αυτά τα νούμερα και πως μπορώ εγώ να βρω τις αντιστοιχίεςτων ελληνικών κεφαλαίων και πεζών γραμμάτων?
Να πω ότι δεν αληθεύουνακριβώς τα παρακάτω γιατί γράφοντας με μικρά αγγλικά εμφανίζονται κεφαλαία.

byte alphabets[][5] = {
  {0,0,0,0,0},                 //space
  {31, 36, 68, 36, 31},            //a
  {127, 73, 73, 73, 54},      //b
  {62, 65, 65, 65, 34},            //c
  {127, 65, 65, 34, 28},      //d
  {127, 73, 73, 65, 65},        //e
  {127, 72, 72, 72, 64},      //f
  {62, 65, 65, 69, 38},            //g
  {127, 8, 8, 8, 127},            //h
  {0, 65, 127, 65, 0},            //i
  {2, 1, 1, 1, 126},            //j
  {127, 8, 20, 34, 65},            //k
  {127, 1, 1, 1, 1},            //l
  {127, 32, 16, 32, 127},      //m
  {127, 32, 16, 8, 127},      //n
  {62, 65, 65, 65, 62},            //o
  {127, 72, 72, 72, 48},      //p
  {62, 65, 69, 66, 61},            //q
  {127, 72, 76, 74, 49},      //r
  {50, 73, 73, 73, 38},            //s
  {64, 64, 127, 64, 64},      //t
  {126, 1, 1, 1, 126},            //u
  {124, 2, 1, 2, 124},            //v
  {126, 1, 6, 1, 126},            //q
  {99, 20, 8, 20, 99},            //x
  {96, 16, 15, 16, 96},            //y
  {67, 69, 73, 81, 97},            //z
  {62, 69, 73, 81, 62},         //0 - zero
  {0, 33, 127, 1, 0},           //1
  {49, 67, 69, 73, 49},         //2
  {34, 65, 73, 73, 54},         //3
  {24, 104, 8, 127, 8},         //4
  {114, 73, 73, 73, 70},        //5
  {62, 73, 73, 73, 38},         //6
  {64, 64, 71, 72, 112},        //7
  {54, 73, 73, 73, 54},         //8
  {50, 73, 73, 73, 62},         //9

----------


## aktis

Λογικό είναι να σου εμφανίζονται μόνο κεφαλαία , αφού ο πίνακας που αναφέρεις πριν  δεν εχει ξεχωριστα συμβολα για πεζά και κεφαλαία 
παρα μόνο αυτα που βλέπεις .  Κάθε χαρακτήρας σου  μετασχηματιζεται σε ενα γραφικό  5 πλάτος χ 7 ύψος  ( dot matrix font 5 x 7 ) 
Eπομένως ο παραπάνω  πίνακας σου περιγραφει τις 5 στήλες του κάθε γραφικού σε δεκαδική μορφή . Αμα μετατρέψεις τα νούμερα σε δυαδικό
θα φανούν καλύτερα οι "τελίτσες " 
ρίξε μια ματια και δω πχ  http://www.instructables.com/id/LED-...cs-Generator-/

----------


## kobi

Χρήστο καλημέρα! Με πρόλαβες. Χτες καθόμουν όλη μέρα και τελικά βρήκαπως σχεδιάζονται τα γράμματα και τα σύμβολα. Τώρα όμως που ξεπεράστηκε αυτό θέλωνα βρω πως θα γράψω και ελληνικά. Βρήκα αυτόν τον πίνακα acsii http://www.ascii.ca/iso8859.7.htm 
. Πως όμως γνωρίζει το πρόγραμμα ότι το Α πχ θα τοβρει σε αυτή την γραμμή? 
Τ  ο   μόνο που σκέφτηκα να κάνω είναι να αφήσω το αγγλικό αλφάβητοκαι να μετατρέψω τα αγγλικά γράμματα σε ελληνικά.

----------


## aktis

Βασιλη , η πινακίδα σου  δεν θα καταλαβαινει μονο αυτους τους 30κατι  χαρακτήρες που είχες βάλει παραπάνω για να δείχνει ελληνικά , αλλά πρεπει να μεγαλωσεις τον πινακα και να προσθεσεις και άλλους  ... Συνήθως του εμπορίου έχουν τουλάχιστον τους χαρακτήρες από 32 - 127 στο ASCII character set και αν εχουν ελληνικα ... εχουν τα κεφαλαια και σπανιοτερα και μερικά μικρά . Έχω ακούσει και για καινούριου τύπου επιγραφές που φτιάχνεις gif αρχείο και στο δείχνει ,  και μετά πας και σε παραπάνω κατηγορία , σε κάτι σαν video wall που δείχνει κανονικό video ... 
Επιπλέον , του εμπορίου παίζουν και με πολλά fonts , styles (  bold -  italics κλπ ) , font size  , effects  κλπ οπότε καταλαβαίνεις οτι η διαφορά μετά είναι και στο πόσο καλό software έχουν ...

----------


## kobi

Χρήστο καλησπέρα. Σίγουρα δεν μιλάμε για μια επαγγελματικήκατασκευή αλλά για κάτι σε αρχικό προς το παρόν στάδιο. Αυτή τη στιγμή το πρόγραμμαέχει από το 32-125 ascii. Η απορία μου όμωςείναι η εξής. Αν εγώ θέλω να γράψω το ‘Γ’ που είναι το 195 του ascii, πώς θα πρέπει να το γράψω?(δεν εννοώ τα πέντε νούμεραπου το κατασκευάζουν). Χτες έκανα μια απόπειρα αλλά δεν έγινε τίποτα. Έγραψα μεβάση του παραπάνω πίνακα το ‘Α’ πχ στην θέση 193 γύρισα το πληκτρολόγιο σταελληνικά, έγραψα το ‘Α’ αλλά δεν μου το εμφάνισε….

----------


## αλπινιστης

Το γραφω εδω για να μην ανοιγω αλλο θεμα παλι με arduino. 
Εαν ομως, προκαλει συγχυση, ανοιγω αλλο και ολα καλα.
Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να περασω τους drivers στο pc μου! Εχω το duemilanovo και στο pc μου windows XP. Ακολουθω τις οδηγιες απο το Arduino tutorials--http://www.youtube.com/course?list=ECA567CE235D39FA84
αλλα εμενα δεν μου βρισκει οτι ειναι arduino συνδεδεμενο στην αντιστοιχη θυρα 
(Εμφανιζεται σαν unknown device στο device manager) και οταν παω να κανω update driver και το οδηγω στον φακελο που λεει drivers,  μου επιστρεφει μηνυμα οτι δεν βρηκε τιποτα χρησιμο εκει μεσα!
Εχουμε καμια καλη ιδεα?

----------


## kobi

Καλησπέρα και πάλι παιδιά! Η κατασκευή προχωράει και σε λίγες μέρεςπιστεύω ότι θα μπορέσω να σας την παρουσιάσω. Μία κρίσιμη ερώτηση μονάχα. Θα τοποθετήσω7 dotmatrix5mm, το θέμα μου όμως τι αντιστάσεις προστασίας θα πρέπει να τοποθετήσω?Για δοκιμή έβαλα 1Κ αλλά δεν φώτιζαν και πολύ. να πω ότι για ROWέχει ένα 595 και για COLέχει σε σειρά ένα 595 και ένα ULN2803.

----------


## manolena

Για να υπολογίσεις την αντίσταση προστασίας κάθε στήλης (COL, γιατί εκεί οδηγείς το φορτίο με τον driver ULN2803), θα πρέπει να βρείς
απο το datasheet του dot matrix display που χρησιμοποιείς το ρεύμα που χρειάζεται κάθε dot (typical). Για ένα TC20-11SRWA για παράδειγμα,
χρειάζεσαι 20mΑ με Vf = 1,85V. Mπορείς εύκολα να βάλεις αυτά τα στοιχεία εδώ:

http://www.hebeiltd.com.cn/?p=zz.led...tor.calculator

και με αντικατάσταση θα δείς οτι χρειάζεσαι μια αντίσταση 160Ω (πλησιέστερη τιμή τα 180Ω).

Να θυμάσαι όμως πως για τη φωτεινότητα παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο και ο τύπος του die του LED,  αν είναι δηλαδή απλό ή ultra bright.

----------


## p1p15

> Το γραφω εδω για να μην ανοιγω αλλο θεμα παλι με arduino. 
> Εαν ομως, προκαλει συγχυση, ανοιγω αλλο και ολα καλα.
> Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να περασω τους drivers στο pc μου! Εχω το duemilanovo και στο pc μου windows XP. Ακολουθω τις οδηγιες απο το Arduino tutorials--http://www.youtube.com/course?list=ECA567CE235D39FA84
> αλλα εμενα δεν μου βρισκει οτι ειναι arduino συνδεδεμενο στην αντιστοιχη θυρα 
> (Εμφανιζεται σαν unknown device στο device manager) και οταν παω να κανω update driver και το οδηγω στον φακελο που λεει drivers,  μου επιστρεφει μηνυμα οτι δεν βρηκε τιποτα χρησιμο εκει μεσα!
> Εχουμε καμια καλη ιδεα?



Μπορεις να εγκταταστησεις τους ftdi drivers απο εκτελεσιμο αρχειο το οποιο βρισκεται εδω http://www.ftdichip.com/Drivers/VCP.htm. Μετα βρες σε ποια com θυρα το εχει αναγνωρισει (συνηθως το προγραμμα σου εμφανιζει τις πιθανες θυρες..(com5, com6). Αν παλι δεν το αναγνωριζει πες μου.

----------


## kobi

> Για να υπολογίσεις την αντίσταση προστασίας κάθε στήλης (COL, γιατί εκεί οδηγείς το φορτίο με τον driver ULN2803), θα πρέπει να βρείς
> απο το datasheet του dot matrix display που χρησιμοποιείς το ρεύμα που χρειάζεται κάθε dot (typical). Για ένα TC20-11SRWA για παράδειγμα,
> χρειάζεσαι 20mΑ με Vf = 1,85V. Mπορείς εύκολα να βάλεις αυτά τα στοιχεία εδώ:
> 
> http://www.hebeiltd.com.cn/?p=zz.led...tor.calculator
> 
> και με αντικατάσταση θα δείς οτι χρειάζεσαι μια αντίσταση 160Ω (πλησιέστερη τιμή τα 180Ω).
> 
> Να θυμάσαι όμως πως για τη φωτεινότητα παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο και ο τύπος του die του LED,  αν είναι δηλαδή απλό ή ultra bright.



Μάνο έψαξα για το dataαλλά δεν βρήκα τίποτα…το dotmatrix είναι το LD-2088 BS

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Μπορεις να εγκταταστησεις τους ftdi drivers απο εκτελεσιμο αρχειο το οποιο βρισκεται εδω http://www.ftdichip.com/Drivers/VCP.htm. Μετα βρες σε ποια com θυρα το εχει αναγνωρισει (συνηθως το προγραμμα σου εμφανιζει τις πιθανες θυρες..(com5, com6). Αν παλι δεν το αναγνωριζει πες μου.



Kαλημερα. Εβαλα τους ftdi drivers και εχω φτασει εδω:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=69953&page=2

----------


## kobi

Καλησπέρα και πάλι παιδιά. Μετά από μετρήσεις, λόγω του ότι δεν βρήκακάποιο datasheet, κατέληξα σε αντιστάσεις 180Ωμιας και με 5 βολτ και 180Ω αντίσταση είχα 15mA ρεύμα. Σε λίγες μέρες πιστεύω να έχω και το τελικό αποτέλεσμα!!!
Ακόμα όμως υπάρχει η απορία πως θα γράψω στα ελληνικά μιας και βάζονταςASCII κώδικα και γυρνώντας το πληκτρολόγιοστα ελληνικά δεν μου εμφανίζει τίποτα…

----------


## kobi

Καλησπέρα! Σήμεραπια μου ήρθα και τα ULN2803 και τα τοποθέτησα επάνω. Παρατήρησα όμως κάτι: ότανανάβουν πολλά γράμματα η φωτεινότητα χαμηλώνει. Γιατί μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτόκαι πώς αντιμετωπίζεται? Σκέφτηκα κάτι εγώ γιατί και το 595 που είναι για τα ROWζεσταίνεται κάπως (όπως είχε προβλέψει και ο Θωμάς, acmilangr). Σας παραθέτωδυο εικόνες με το κύκλωμα που δουλεύει αυτή τη στιγμή και με αυτό που σκέφτηκαεγώ. KIKLOMA DOT MATRIX.png

----------


## kobi

Καλησπέρα και πάλιπαιδιά! Τόσες μέρες κάνω πειράματα με το πώς θα μπορέσω να ξεπεράσω τα διάφοραπροβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζω στην πορεία. Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας από τα προηγούμεναpost που έχω κάνει. Αυτήτη στιγμή κάνω κάποιες αλλαγές διότι το ένα 595 του ROWθερμαίνεται. Στην αρχή όπως θα δείτε σκέφτηκα2 2803 σε σειρά. Μετά όμως είδα αυτή την φωτογραφία και είπα μήπως βάλω κάποιο τρανζίστορ.Τι μου προτείνετε εσείς?quangbao_tets[1].jpg

----------


## acmilangr

Λοιπόν.Δοκίμασε το εξής και νομίζω θα λύσεις το πρόβλημα.
1)Στα rows (οριζόντια) μετά το 74HC595 θα βάλεις Transistors όπως το σχεδιάγραμμα που έδειξες και θα βάλεις και αντιστάσεις ανάμεσα στα tranistors και στο 74HC595(τα κόκκινα όπως τα δείχνει) απο 1k-4.7k

2)Στα columns πρίν τα LED θα βάλεις αντιστάσεις να μειώσεις την ένταση.

στα columns μπορείς μετά να βγάλεις τα ULN. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να υπάρχουν! αφού στην ουσία μόνο ένα led ανάβει κάθε φορά που κάνει  loop το πρόγραμμα και δεν χρειάζεσαι μεγάλη ένταση

----------


## aktis

Βασίλη , μάλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει την λογική του πινακα  ascii 32 -125 που λες ....  
Ο πίνακας σου , κάνει αντιστοίχηση από μια θέση χαρακτήρα  σε θέσεις γραφικού  
Αν ο πινακας σου εχει αυτο το μέγεθος   ( 32 - 127 ) μπορείς να δείξεις μόνο τα αντίστοιχα σύμβολα
Αν εσυ , σώνει και καλά , θέλεις να βάλεις ελληνικά σε αυτές τις θέσεις    ( κάτω από  128 ) θα καταργήσεις κάποιο άλλο σύμβολο και θα βάλεις εκεί τα ελληνικά 
( πχ στη θεση των μικρών αγγλικών μπορείς να βάλεις κεφαλαία ελληνικά , )
σε αυτη την περίπτωση οταν ζητας c θα σου βγαζει Γ πχ ...

Η "πλήρης " λύση θα είναι να φτιάξεις πίνακα που να συνεχίζει πάνω από το 128 .... για font με 256 χαρακτήρες 
οπως εδω   http://www.instructables.com/files/orig/FLR/YALS/G68HDRBZ/FLRYALSG68HDRBZ.xls

http://www.instructables.com/id/LED-...cs-Generator-/

----------


## kobi

Χρήστο καλησπέρα.Θα σου πω τι έχω καταλάβει και με διορθώνεις όπου έχω λάθος. Για να γράψεις έναγράμμα θα πρέπει να υπάρχει στον πίνακα ASCII του κώδικα.
byte alphabets[][5] = {
  {0,0,0,0,0},                      // spatie      ASCII 32
  {0,0,253,0,0},                    // uitroepteken  ASCII 33
  {0,96,0,96,0},                     // "           ASCII 34
 Αν πχ θέλω το ‘D’ θα πρέπει να υπάρχει γραμμή του πίνακαμε το ASCII68. αν θέλω να γράψω το ‘Γ’ θα πρέπει ναυπάρχει γραμμή με το ASCII 195. τα ASCII127-159, 164-165, 170, 174 που δεν αντιπροσωπεύουν κάτι, πρέπεινα υπάρχουν σαν γραμμές στον πίνακα?
{0,0,127,0,0},                       // |           ASCII124
  {65,54,8,0,0},                       // }           ASCII125
  {0,0,0,0,0},                        // ~          ASCII 126
  {0,0,0,0,0},                       //            ASCII 127
  {0,0,0,0,0},                       //            ASCII 128
  {0,0,0,0,0},                       //            ASCII 129
……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………  ………………………
{0,0,0,0,0},                   // NO-BREAKSPACE      ASCII 160
  {0,0,0,0,0},         //LEFT SINGLEQUOTATION MARK      ASCII 161
  {0,0,0,0,0},         // RIGHTSINGLE QUOTATION MARK    ASCII 162
  {0,0,0,0,0},         // POUND SIGN                 ASCII 163
{0,0,0,0,0},         //   ASCII 164
  {0,0,0,0,0},         //    ASCII 165
  {0,0,0,0,0},         // BROKEN BAR                                        ASCII 166

 ……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………  ……………………………
{0,0,0,0,0},         // ‘Α’                                        ASCII 193
Ή θα πρέπει ναγράψω τον πίνακα χωρίς τους αριθμούς που δεν αντιπροσωπεύουν κάτι:
{0,0,0,0,0},                         // ~          ASCII 126
{0,0,0,0,0},                   // NO-BREAKSPACE      ASCII 160
  {0,0,0,0,0},         //LEFT SINGLEQUOTATION MARK       ASCII161
  {0,0,0,0,0},         // RIGHTSINGLE QUOTATION MARK    ASCII 162
  {0,0,0,0,0},         // POUND SIGN                 ASCII 163
  {0,0,0,0,0},        // BROKEN BAR                                        ASCII 166
Έκανα και τους δυοτρόπους αλλά δεν βγήκε τίποτα…

----------


## aktis

Στη θέση σου θα ξεκινουσα με αυτο που θεωρώ απλό ... δηλαδή στον έτοιμο πίνακα ,  αντί για c να βάλεις τα γραφικά για το Γ ( τα 5 νουμερα που αντιστοιχουν στις τελιτσες του Γ , θα μπουν στην θέση c , και για να βγει το Γ θα γράφεις c ) 
( πείραξε τον έτοιμο πίνακα , χωρίς να αλλάξεις το μέγεθος του )
Πρόσεξε οτι ο ( 2 διαστάσεων ) πίνακας αρχίζει απο τη θεση 0 , οπότε το πρόγραμμα σου οταν θέλει να δειξει  πχ το στοιχειο "space " (θέση 32 dec η 20 hex , πρώτο στοιχείο στον πίνακα σου  ) ,κάπου αφαιρεί το 32 για να "δείξει" στο πρώτο στοιχείο του πίνακα ,
δηλαδή στο [0][5]  .     
Αφού τα καταφέρεις , μετά αν θές μεγαλώνεις το μέγεθος .


edit : τώρα θυμήθηκα οτι δεν εχεις ( η δεν μας εχεις πει για κεφαλαια μικρα ...  ) 
byte alphabets[][5] = {
  {0,0,0,0,0},                 //space
  {31, 36, 68, 36, 31},            //a
  {127, 73, 73, 73, 54},      //b
  {62, 65, 65, 65, 34},            //c
  {127, 65, 65, 34, 28},      //d
  {127, 73, 73, 65, 65},        //e
  {127, 72, 72, 72, 64},      //f
  {62, 65, 65, 69, 38},            //g
  {127, 8, 8, 8, 127},            //h
  {0, 65, 127, 65, 0},            //i
  {2, 1, 1, 1, 126},            //j
  {127, 8, 20, 34, 65},            //k
  {127, 1, 1, 1, 1},            //l
  {127, 32, 16, 32, 127},      //m
  {127, 32, 16, 8, 127},      //n
  {62, 65, 65, 65, 62},            //o
  {127, 72, 72, 72, 48},      //p
  {62, 65, 69, 66, 61},            //q
  {127, 72, 76, 74, 49},      //r
  {50, 73, 73, 73, 38},            //s
  {64, 64, 127, 64, 64},      //t
  {126, 1, 1, 1, 126},            //u
  {124, 2, 1, 2, 124},            //v
  {126, 1, 6, 1, 126},            //q
  {99, 20, 8, 20, 99},            //x
  {96, 16, 15, 16, 96},            //y
  {67, 69, 73, 81, 97},            //z
  {62, 69, 73, 81, 62},         //0 - zero
  {0, 33, 127, 1, 0},           //1
  {49, 67, 69, 73, 49},         //2
  {34, 65, 73, 73, 54},         //3
  {24, 104, 8, 127, 8},         //4
  {114, 73, 73, 73, 70},        //5
  {62, 73, 73, 73, 38},         //6
  {64, 64, 71, 72, 112},        //7
  {54, 73, 73, 73, 54},         //8
  {50, 73, 73, 73, 62},         //9  


αρα εχεις 26+10+1 = 37 χαρακτήρες μόνο ; για να μεγαλώσεις τον πίνακα πρέπει να φτιάξεις εναν τρόπο να δέιχνει στο σωστό σημείο 

θέλεις κατι τέτοιο πχ ,   


αυτος ο πινακας ειναι σε δεκαεξαδικο , και δεν ξερω αν τα περιγραφει σαν τον δικο σου , αλλα ελπίζω να κατάλαβες τι εννοω 


Αν πχ θέλω το ‘D’ θα πρέπει να υπάρχει γραμμή του πίνακαμε το ASCII68. αν θέλω να γράψω το ‘Γ’ θα πρέπει ναυπάρχει γραμμή με το ASCII 195. τα ASCII127-159, 164-165, 170, 174 που δεν αντιπροσωπεύουν κάτι, πρέπεινα υπάρχουν σαν γραμμές στον πίνακα?


το πιο έυκολο ειναι ο πίνακας σου να μην εχει ασυνεχειες , να ειναι πλήρης , πχ 32 -127    



 ρίξε και μια ματια εδω για ετοιμο ελληνικο font ,
 http://www.picaxeforum.co.uk/showthread.php?10014-Siemens-A55-C55-LCD-graphics-display&p=74067&viewfull=1#post74067[/URL]

----------


## kobi

Χρήστο καλησπέρα.Ο πίνακας του προγράμματος είναι ο παρακάτω:

byte alphabets[][5] = {
 {0,0,0,0,0},                      // spatie      ASCII 32
 {0,0,253,0,0},                    // uitroepteken  ASCII 33
 {0,96,0,96,0},                     // "           ASCII 34
 {20,127,20,127,20},               // #           ASCII 35
 {36,42,127,42,18},                   // $           ASCII 36
 {17,2,4,8,17},                       // %           ASCII 37
 {54,73,85,34,5},                     // &           ASCII 38
  {0,0,104,112,0},                      // '           ASCII 39
 {28,34,65},                          // (           ASCII 40
 {65,34,28},                          // )           ASCII 41
 {20,8,62,8,20},                      // *           ASCII 42
  {8,8,62,8,8},                         // +           ASCII 43
 {0,0,5,6,0},                         // ,           ASCII 44
 {8,8,8,8,8},                         // -           ASCII 45
 {0,0,1,0,0},                         // .           ASCII 46
  {1,2,4,8,16},                         // /           ASCII 47
 {62,69,73,81,62},                    // 0           ASCII 48
 {0,33,127,1,0},                      // 1           ASCII 49
 {33,67,69,73,49},                    // 2           ASCII 50
  {66,65,81,105,70},                    // 3           ASCII 51
 {12,20,36,127,4},                    // 4           ASCII 52
 {113,81,81,81,78},                   // 5           ASCII 53
 {30,41,73,73,6},                     // 6           ASCII 54
  {64,64,79,80,96},                     // 7           ASCII 55
 {54,73,73,73,54},                    // 8           ASCII 56
 {48,73,73,74,60},                    // 9           ASCII 57 
 {0,0,54,54,0},                       // :           ASCII 58
 {0,0,53,54,0},                       // ;           ASCII 59
 {0,8,20,34,65},                      // <           ASCII 60
 {20,20,20,20,20},                    // =           ASCII 61
 {0,65,34,20,8},                      // >           ASCII 62
 {32,64,69,72,48},                    // ?           ASCII 63
 {38,73,77,65,62},                    // @           ASCII 64
 {31,36,68,36,31},                    // A           ASCII 65
 {127,73,73,73,54},                   // B           ASCII 66
 {62,65,65,65,34},                    // C           ASCII 67
……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………  ………………………………

 {99,20,8,20,99},                     // X           ASCII 88
 {96,16,15,16,96},                    // Y           ASCII 89
 {67,69,73,81,97},                    // Z           ASCII 90
 {0,127,65,65,0},                     // [           ASCII 91
 {0,0,0,0,0},                         // \           ASCII 92
 {0,65,65,127,0},                     // ]           ASCII 93
 {16,32,64,32,16},                    // ^           ASCII 94
 {1,1,1,1,1},                         // _           ASCII 95
 {0,64,32,16,0},                      // `           ASCII 96
 {2,21,21,21,15},                     // a           ASCII 97
 {127,5,9,9,6},                       // b           ASCII 98
 {14,17,17,17,2},                     // c           ASCII 99
……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………  …………………………………
 {17,10,4,10,17},                     // x           ASCII 120
 {24,5,5,5,30},                       // y           ASCII 121
 {17,19,21,25,17},                    // z           ASCII 122
 {0,0,8,54,65},                       // {           ASCII 123
 {0,0,127,0,0},                       // |           ASCII 124
 {65,54,8,0,0},                       // }           ASCII 125
};

 Έριξα μια ματιάστο πρόγραμμα αλλά δεν είδα αυτό που μου είπες μ την αφαίρεση του 32 κάπου. Εγώσε αυτό τον πίνακα πρόσθεσα το ASCII 126 που είναι το ‘~’ και το δέχτηκεκανονικά. Όταν το έγραψα μου εμφάνισε ότι του είχα δώσει με τους 5 αριθμούς. Απόεκεί και πέρα δεν μου δουλεύει κάτι άλλο…

----------


## kobi

Καλησπέρα σας καικαλό μήνα!




> Λοιπόν.Δοκίμασε το εξής και νομίζω θα λύσεις το πρόβλημα.
> 1)Στα rows (οριζόντια) μετά το 74HC595 θα βάλεις Transistors όπως το σχεδιάγραμμα που έδειξες και θα βάλεις και αντιστάσεις ανάμεσα στα tranistors και στο 74HC595(τα κόκκινα όπως τα δείχνει) απο 1k-4.7k
> 
>  2)Στα columns πρίν τα LED θα βάλεις αντιστάσεις να μειώσεις την ένταση.
> 
> στα columns μπορείς μετά να βγάλεις τα ULN. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να υπάρχουν! αφού στην ουσία μόνο ένα led ανάβει κάθε φορά που κάνει  loop το πρόγραμμα και δεν χρειάζεσαι μεγάλη ένταση




1. Θωμά έκανατο κύκλωμα που έδειξα με τα τρανζίστορ, με αντίσταση από 1ΚΩ- 4,7ΚΩ, αλλά δυστυχώςτο dotmatrixαπεικόνισε λάθος.  Σας παρουσιάζω με φωτογραφίες ποια είναι ηδιαφορά. Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει? Να θέλει κάποιο άλλο τρανζίστορ? Ίσως έχει νακάνει με το πόσο γρήγορα μπορεί να ανοιγοκλείσει?
2. στα colέχω βάλει αντιστάσεις προστασίας180Ω. ταULN2803 δεν τα έχωτοποθετήσει για να δίνουν μεγάλη ένταση αλλά γιατί χωρίς αυτά το κείμενο ήτανσβηστό και φόντο είχα αναμένω, που θα πει περισσότερη κατανάλωση.

transistor dot matrix 595.png

----------


## AnonymousX

Γεια σας. Θέλω την βοήθεια σας.
Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα.
Έχω κατεβάσει το fritzing και το arduino. Στο PDF (http://users.sch.gr/manpoul/docs/ard...ingArduino.pdf) και ενότητα 10.1. Φύλλο εργασίας 1 β To led που αναβοσβήνει και στα Παράρτημα β Ενδεικτικά προγράμματα για τα φύλλα εργασίας ο κώδικας του:




```
int ledPin = 10;
void setup() {
pinMode(ledPin, OUTPUT);
}
void loop() {
digitalWrite(ledPin, HIGH);
delay(1000);
digitalWrite(ledPin, LOW);
delay(1000);
}
```


Φτιάχνω το κύκλωμα μέσα στην καρτέλα Breadboard του firtzing και μετά πάω στην καρτέλα <>code και γράφω τον κώδικα. Επίσης για platform: Arduino, Board: Arduino UNO και Port: COM1. Τέλος του λέω Upload και μου βγάζει το εξής μήνυμα:





> Running C:/Program Files (x86)/Arduino/arduino.exe --board arduino:avr:uno --port \\.\COM1 --upload C:\Users\Alex G2\Documents\Arduino\sketchtest_TMP\sketchtest_TMP  .ino







> Upload failed with exit code 259, 0





Τι πρέπει να κάνω;

----------


## Fire Doger

Το πλακετακι ήρθε απ τα βάθη της Ασίας? Αν ναι πολύ πιθανό να χρειάζεται drivers, τους έχεις? Στο εμφανίζει κανονικά?

 Ο κώδικας δεν έχει κανένα προβλήμα.

Γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείς τον compiler του arduino? Κάνε copy paste τον κώδικα, ρύθμισε το στην πλακέτα σου και φόρτωσέ το από εκεί. Έχει ποιό αναλυτικά τα σφάλματα.

----------


## AnonymousX

Γεια σας.
Είμαι αρχάριος και θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας παρακαλώ για να μάθω το arduino, αλλά όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά και για τους υπολογιστές.
Θέλω να μάθω ηλεκτρονικά μηχανολογικά και μηχανικός υπολογιστών για να φτιάχνω πράγματα στο arduino δηλαδή να ξέρω τι να παίρνω από υλικά και εργαλεία. Τα λέω αυτά γιατί βλέπω ένα φίλο μου που έχει μηχανήματα, εργαλεία και υλικά για το arudino + για τον υπολογιστή + TV που φτιάχνει όπως κολλητήρι και άλλα.
Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε σας παρακαλώ.


https://arduinobots.files.wordpress....5/02/comps.png
https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CE%B...EElUGB9VZaM%3A

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Θα σε βοηθήσω εγώ. Πες μου τι ακριβώς θες γιατί είναι πολλά. Πάμε από την αρχή.

----------


## kostisf

Χαιρετώ την παρέα. Αν κάποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει. Θέλω τον κώδικα σε Arduino για ένα stepper motor το οποίο ΜΟΝΟ όταν πατάω ένα button να κάνει μία πλήρη περιστροφή 360 μοιρών και να σταματάει μέχρι την επόμενη φορά που θα ξαναπατήσω το button. Θα εκτιμούσα κάθε βοήθεια. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## thanasisHP

εχει και τον κωδικα στο βιντεο.

----------

Gaou (12-12-19)

----------


## kostas_dh

Εισαγωγή αρχάριου στον προγραμματισμό. 

Θέλω να ασχοληθώ με τους microcontrollers για χόμπι. 

Έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις που θα ήμουν ευγνώμων αν κάποιος μου απαντήσει 

1 Μετά από την εξαγορά της atmel από την microchip αξίζει κάποιος να αρχίσει με arduino ή είναι προτιμότερο να ξεκινήσει με pic

2 Το arduino είναι πολύ δημοφιλές και έχει πολύ έτοιμο κώδικα. Αν ασχοληθώ με αυτό σαν αρχή και μπαίνοντας στο νόημα του προγραμματισμού θα μπορέσω να εξελιχθώ ή η "μασημενη τροφή" σε αφήνει στάσιμο?

3 Είναι σωστό να μάθω την C από τα μαθήματα που έχει η microchip? https://microchipdeveloper.com/tls0101:start 

4 Η μετάβαση στην C++ θα είναι εύκολη ή θα είναι μια καινούρια αρχή? 

5 Επίσης θα μπορέσω με αυτές τις γνώσεις (του προγραμματισμού microcontrollers) να ασχοληθώ με προγράμματα για Windows? Ή και αυτό θα είναι μια καινούρια αρχή?

----------


## Panoss

1. Δεν έχει καμιά σημασία η εξαγορά που αναφέρεις, εκτός αν έχεις μετοχές.
Ξεκίνα με Arduino γιατί είναι πιο εύκολο και γιατί, όπως αναφέρεις είναι πολύ δημοφιλές (άρα θα βρεθούν πολλοί περισσότεροι να σε βοηθήσουν) και έχει πολύ έτοιμο κώδικα (άρα θα κάνεις πολύ πιο εύκολα τα πάντα).
2. Φυσικά και μπορείς να εξελιχθείς όσο θες, δηλαδή μπορείς π.χ. να δεις τον κώδικα των βιβλιοθηκών, να τον κατανοήσεις και να κάνεις και δικές σου βιβλιοθήκες αν θες. Οπότε έφτασες στο 'μέγιστο βάθος'.
3. Όχι C. C++ πρέπει να μάθεις. Αυτή θα μάθεις, άσε τη C (για την ώρα). Τη C θα τη χρειαστείς αν πας σε άλλο microcontroller.
4. Απάντησα στο 3.
5. Τη C++ μπορείς να τη χρησιμοποιήσεις και για να προγραμματίσεις στα Windows, π.χ με το Qt.

Ξεκίνα από εδώ.
Επίσης θα βρεις διάφορα βιβλία (pdf) δωρεάν για Arduino (π.χ. αυτό) και, εννοείται θα εγγραφείς άμεσα στο φόρουμ που έχει άφθονο υλικό.
Φυσικά και στο παρόν φόρουμ θα βρεις πολλά σχετικά θέματα, π.χ. αυτό.

Επίσης, πολύ χρήσιμο: εξομοίωση απλών κυκλωμάτων με Arduino και κώδικα, στο tinkercad (κάνεις εγγραφή).

----------


## SeAfasia

από κώδικα πως πας;;

----------


## vasilllis

> Εισαγωγή αρχάριου στον προγραμματισμό. 
> 
> Θέλω να ασχοληθώ με τους microcontrollers για χόμπι. 
> 
> Έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις που θα ήμουν ευγνώμων αν κάποιος μου απαντήσει 
> 
> 1 Μετά από την εξαγορά της atmel από την microchip αξίζει κάποιος να αρχίσει με arduino ή είναι προτιμότερο να ξεκινήσει με pic
> 
> 2 Το arduino είναι πολύ δημοφιλές και έχει πολύ έτοιμο κώδικα. Αν ασχοληθώ με αυτό σαν αρχή και μπαίνοντας στο νόημα του προγραμματισμού θα μπορέσω να εξελιχθώ ή η "μασημενη τροφή" σε αφήνει στάσιμο?
> ...



άμα θες για χόμπι arduino και μόνο.

----------


## userM

Καλησπέρα
εντελώς καινούργιος χρήστης προσπαθω να ξεκινήσω να φλασαρω με το arduino ide και το esp8266. έχω 2 ερωτήσεις
1. έχω περάσει σε ένα wemos d1 mini κάποιο πρόγραμμα, και ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως μπορώ να του κάνω "format" δηλαδή να το επαναφέρω στην αρχική του κατάσταση (ιδανικά με το ίδιο πρόγραμμα)
2. στο συγκεκριμένο wemos πέρασα κάποιο πρόγραμμα που έπρεπε να πριν το compile να του αλλάξω 2-3 παραμέτρους. Όπως ήταν πήγα στα tools-erase flash - all flash contents. Πέρασα το καινούργιο πρόγραμμα με τις αλλαγές που ήθελα.Επειδή αφορά MQTT αν και το σύνδεσα στο δίκτυο μου και και πήρε τα στοιχεία που του έδωσα δεν το βλέπω να συνδέεται στο δίκτυο μου. Παρόλα αυτά ο Mqtt το βλέπει αλλά αναφέρει ότι είναι offline. Τώρα δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι offline γιατί το πέρασα 2 φόρες ή δεν του άρεσαν οι αλλαγές που έκανα. Από λίγο ψάξιμο κατάλαβα ότι μπορεί να οφείλεται στο ότι το περασα 2 φόρες.Έχετε κάποια άποψη - γνώμη?

----------

